# stroke in evolution syndrome



## ggparker14 (May 22, 2013)

Can anyone please help me with a diagnosis code for stroke in evolution syndrome?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## koatsj (May 22, 2013)

434.91 is what I find when I look under stroke and then-in evolution.


----------



## ggparker14 (May 22, 2013)

*dx help*

Thank you for your help.


----------

